# does anyone ever piss u off when ur riding?



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

ok well since passion can b considered a riding experience i guess im just gonna talk about sumthing that happened today....well i was riding in my neighborhood just having a good time taking it up hill and down them and off asphault roads in the park but on the back through a court i rode on sumones grass for like a length of like 5- 6 feet and one angry neighbor that didnt even live in the houses that had the grass in the front that i was riding on got so pissed and threw a ball at me and said"u never ever go on their grass again" i was so pissed i mean get a life u no?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow that's a long sentence!

Oh, ahhh, the question was "does anyone ever piss u off when ur riding?" Ummm, well I think riding is the only time I don't get pissed off. However, when someone treats mtbr as instant messenger, that really goes against the grain.:thumbsup:

So why did you ride on the grass again? Was it unavoidable?

Tim


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

AOL-ese pisses me off. When riding, the only thing that pisses me off is riding buds that don't clean/maintain/tune their rides regularly and hold up the ride with constant equipment failures that could have been avoided with a little routine maintenance/care. 

Also, don't ride on other people's lawns. That pisses them off.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

People who ride slow in the middle of the trail and refuse to move over to let others pass drive me nuts. If someone comes up behind you move over and let them by! It's just rude.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

When I'm trying to clean a difficult uphill and some jackass going downhill doesn't yield even though I have the right of way. I've had this happen once and I was fuming for a bit but then I just got back to being glad I was on a bike.


----------



## thedigitel (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that was the longest run-on sentences I've ever had to suffer through in my life.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

When approaching a slower rider, who upon seeing or hearing you decides to loop out and try riding way beyond their skill level to try and stay ahead.

Their first reaction is one of surprise as though they just got an electric shock from a frayed lamp cord. Then they hammer and speed up, only to wail on the brakes and skid/fishtail to a near crawl to navigate the next turn, mis-shift, bang a shin on a pedal, etc.

Is there really any shame in letting a faster rider pass?


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

The only things that piss me off when I ride are bikers that give bikers in general a bad name. People who fail to yeild as they should, others riding in areas that they shouldn't be riding and those that look to other bikers to cosign thier ignorance. Other than that riding is one of my daily forms of "me time"


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

People who destroy the trails piss me off. One section of trail where I usually ride is this fun little section of singletrack with a series of S curves, and riders that don't have the skills to ride around the curves at speed make new lines through them. It makes the trail ugly and messes it up for everyone else who can ride it because the entire section is destroyed (the turns are slightly banked so you can ride them at speed but these new lines destory the banks). If a trail is to technical for you, don't ride it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Horses piss me up because of the damage they causes to the trails ... People who trash the trails piss me up ... Dumb hiker who think that you have to stop when you are going up hill because they are coming down piss me up ... And Neighbors who think that I'm riding too much piss me up...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

HTR4EVR said:


> Horses piss me up because of the damage they causes to the trails ... People who trash the trails piss me up ... Dumb hiker who think that you have to stop when you are going up hill because they are coming down piss me up ... And Neighbors who think that I'm riding too much piss me up...


The horse issue gets me too. I've used to ride at some spots that no longer allow bikes, but still allow horses. Horse destroy trails with those f'n hoof marks, are dangerous to other trail users and leave sh!t everywhere. If mountain bikers are doing what they are suppose to be doing, we should be leaving very little impact on the trail.

I also hate dodging horse crap piles on singletrack and risking a horse freaking out when I ride by it. f--- horses


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbermatt, have you ever called 911 to get a ride home?


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

horses piss me off to no end, rip up the trails and often the horse riders are very stuck up and arrogant. amatuer riders that thing it's wimpy to move to let faster more experienced mountain bikers pass them. kids on BMX bikes trying to use everythign as a ramp also piss me off to no end, cocky little 14 year olds on their walmart BMX bikes riding with no helmets with their shirts off and wonder when they try to take a hill the same way an experienced rider on a FS bike does and then seem surprised when they eat sh*t at the first turn.

that about sums it up


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I would have used something harder than a ball if you were riding on my lawn. No wait, I live in the desert, I dont have a lawn.


----------



## LilReechy (May 26, 2004)

Getting a speeding ticket from a wanna be cop Park Ranger. Clocked me with his radar gun at 35mph. That's what pisses me off and ruined my daily after work ride.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

*walkers...*

i HATE walkers! :madman:

most of the firetrails around here are in national parks, and it's actually illegal to ride on them. you gotta be on the lookout for ranger danger, but you really think i give a f$%k? i mean, wtf isn't illegal these days? you can't even smoke weed at the pub anymore... what's the world coming too! anyway, cause it's actually against the law (ooowww, scary) to ride in places like Cleland, some walkers yell stuff like, "you know you're not supposed to be riding here!" while you blast past, and sometimes over them. do _they _live a couple hundred metres from the trailhead like _me_?? no, of course not. it's *my *bloody property rates that pay for these trails! baby boomer scumf%&ks are especially prone to doing this. hypocrtical hippy throwback pieces of sh!t think they own the whole goddamn planet! weren't we supposed to start making _Soilent Green _ out of 'em in 2010? like, wasn't that when it was set? just planting seeds...

here are some pics of the "walking" trails they expect exclusive use of:


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

people who treat the trail like their own personal race course. like it would physically hurt them to slow down for a second when they pass someone, or even stop in a dangerous situation. anyone who makes it more dangerous for me because they're trying to beat their time, or some other jackassery, really irritate me.

one of my most satisfying experiences was watching someone crash. I was climbing a steep technical hill that I very rarely could make, and some guy comes flying down it, never even attempting to slow down, no call out or nothing, nearly hits me, and I have to bail. at the bottom of the hill he completely wipes out. I walked over and looked down and politely asked if he was ok. the look of embarrassment on his face was priceless.

I didn't cause him to crash, but I'm not above it if you're riding dangerously and out of control around me. 

bb


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

m0ngy said:


> i HATE walkers! :madman:
> 
> most of the firetrails around here are in national parks, and it's actually illegal to ride on them. you gotta be on the lookout for ranger danger, but you really think i give a f$%k? i mean, wtf isn't illegal these days? you can't even smoke weed at the pub anymore... what's the world coming too! anyway, cause it's actually against the law (ooowww, scary) to ride in places like Cleland, some walkers yell stuff like, "you know you're not supposed to be riding here!" while you blast past, and sometimes over them. do _they _live a couple hundred metres from the trailhead like _me_?? no, of course not. it's *my *bloody property rates that pay for these trails! baby boomer scumf%&ks are especially prone to doing this. hypocrtical hippy throwback pieces of sh!t think they own the whole goddamn planet! weren't we supposed to start making _Soilent Green _ out of 'em in 2010? like, wasn't that when it was set? just planting seeds...


don't ride on the walking trails. those are for walkers.

bb


----------



## crtlnd (Mar 15, 2005)

People that get pissed off over trivial Sheit


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

BikinAggie said:


> When I'm trying to clean a difficult uphill and some jackass going downhill doesn't yield even though I have the right of way. I've had this happen once and I was fuming for a bit but then I just got back to being glad I was on a bike.


What pisses ME off is when I pay 30 minutes of blood, sweat, and tears to climb to the top of the descent, hoping to be able to enjoy my 5 minutes of DH nirvana, and some jackass is trying to clean the climb and wants me to stop/slow down just before the flowing "double-S-into drop" section that I love so much. Because he has the right of way.

My remark is meant to point out that we are all out there for the same reason - we want to enjoy ourselves - its just that every person has a different way of enjoying themselves. One likes to go up, the other down, some like baggy shorts and hucking off 3 story buildings, others shave their legs or pay $300 to shave 12 grams off their rear derailler....OK so there are some basic rules that are meant to get us all organized (like climbers have the right of way), but I say that each situation also calls for a basic amount of common wisdon (which, apparently, is not so common anymore) to get us through the day.

I'm bombing the hill and you are climbing. I meet you at a point where frankly, you can continue your climb by just moving off the middle of the trail a little bit (that will always be less dangerous than trying to do the same at 30mph headed the other way) - then do that, even if you don't have to - you'll be surprised how a small act of generosity towards other people can make YOU feel good.

It has been said that giving is the ultimate act of selfishness - what else can make you feel so good about yourself?

OK, I know the answer to that last question: bombing a hill! 

PS. mtbermatt - WTF - you rode on somebody's LAWN? C'mon, man, you can do better than that....


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Iceman, you just took the words from my mouth. Well said.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

*does anyone ever piss u off when ur riding? *
Yes, those who talk in text-messaging language.


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

lidarman said:


> mtbermatt, have you ever called 911 to get a ride home?


Well played, I think this one slipped by a few people here.

I'd dig out a link for those of you who aren't in the loop on this, but this thread doesn't warrant the search time required. And I'm "working" right now.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

What pisses me off is people that ride on trails for walkers, and that don't give a shart that it's closed to bikes.

What pisses me off are poeple that ride on private property or cross peoples lawns without permission, or make stunts on private property without permission.

It also pisses me off when I see bikers dogs running free on trails that are clearly signed that "All dogs must be on leashes".

What pisses me off are punks that just don't get it.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

The fact that people think they are better than anyone is the most aggravating thing to me. Who cares if I can't clean the uphill on my 40lb bike at the local spot. But when you constantly hear sh*t from riders like,.. "bikes are meant to ride!" or "You can walk on the street". I say with some gusto.... Go Fu*k Yourself! And "how hard would it be to clean that hill with my foot in your ass?

I ride bikes... I ride bikes for me, and for fun. If I want to walk my rig to the top, so be it! Sh*t, if I want to crawl my bike to the top, it should not matter to you. I am NOT riding my bike for your enjoyment, and I honestly counld not care less about you or you "skills". SO don't "flex" your "skills" in order to intimidate or embarrass me. It doesn't work, and you end up looking like a douche.

Also, when bombing down the hill.... C'mon xc-ers... just scoot over and don't be a dick. The trail is often wide enough for two to pass, you do not have to see me cominig and slide to the middle and not look up. It is a blatant "I have the right away so screw you". My solution to this is,... I am geared up head to toe, full facer, all armor, and you have spandex on,..I wont get hurt in a head on, you will. To me that gives me the right away. 

when I am on my lighter bike and climbing, I ALWAYS stop for anyone coming down. It is easier to stop on the uphill, and less dangerous. I know I am going to get flammed for not following the "mountain biking protocall" but some things need to change or people need to lighten up. We are all on two wheels, show some courtesy. 

Ohh yeah... It is not cool to ride on someone's lawn. That just pisses people off, some people are into their lawns like we are into bikes.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

pissed off people piss me off.....


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

I think I'm p1$$3d off right now!!


----------



## Necromancer (Jul 4, 2007)

mtbermatt said:


> ok well since passion can b considered a riding experience i guess im just gonna talk about sumthing that happened today....well i was riding in my neighborhood just having a good time taking it up hill and down them and off asphault roads in the park but on the back through a court i rode on sumones grass for like a length of like 5- 6 feet and one angry neighbor that didnt even live in the houses that had the grass in the front that i was riding on got so pissed and threw a ball at me and said"u never ever go on their grass again" i was so pissed i mean get a life u no?


Dude, this is not instant messaging! Appropriate use of punctuation will be appreciated. If I saw some random person use my lawn as a trail for their practising their mtb skills, I would be pissed too.


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

tibug said:


> Wow that's a long sentence!
> 
> Oh, ahhh, the question was "does anyone ever piss u off when ur riding?" Ummm, well I think riding is the only time I don't get pissed off. However, when someone treats mtbr as instant messenger, that really goes against the grain.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


yeah it was unavoidable


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

psychobilly808 said:


> horses piss me off to no end, rip up the trails and often the horse riders are very stuck up and arrogant. amatuer riders that thing it's wimpy to move to let faster more experienced mountain bikers pass them. kids on BMX bikes trying to use everythign as a ramp also piss me off to no end, cocky little 14 year olds on their walmart BMX bikes riding with no helmets with their shirts off and wonder when they try to take a hill the same way an experienced rider on a FS bike does and then seem surprised when they eat sh*t at the first turn.
> 
> that about sums it up


yo i totally agree. i hate it when bmxers think their so cool and try to go on rough trails and end up falling and eating ****. they think they can do a bunch oh **** without helmets until they crash and get hurt badly


----------



## mstaszew (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> *does anyone ever piss u off when ur riding? *
> Yes, those who talk in text-messaging language.


:lol::lol: :lol:


----------



## mb_ (Jun 5, 2006)

So what's up with right of way on hills? I thought I was over all this junk once I climb out of the ocean. If you're climbing you have right of way? I'm thinking if you're bombing down the hill, you're going faster and I don't want my bike trashed by you.

Along the same lines and back to the question, I get a little irritated when you're the only one to yield ALL day when facing someone head-on on a singletrack. What's the "rule" here? I generally yield if I'm alone and they're in a group - or if they're staring at their front wheel and my super stealthy self is about to shock them with a head-on collision.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

mtbermatt said:


> ok well since passion can b considered a riding experience i guess im just gonna talk about sumthing that happened today....well i was riding in my neighborhood just having a good time taking it up hill and down them and off asphault roads in the park but on the back through a court i rode on sumones grass for like a length of like 5- 6 feet and one angry neighbor that didnt even live in the houses that had the grass in the front that i was riding on got so pissed and threw a ball at me and said"u never ever go on their grass again" i was so pissed i mean get a life u no?


You'll have to show me how you post to MTBR from your cellphone.

bm


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Hikers with Ipods or MP3 player earphone buds that are too loud and get pissed off when you scare them because they can't hear your bell....

There.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah, kanga knows what i'm on about. fellow aussie i presume?

i'm surprised about all the geeks saying, ":nono: don't ride on walking trails." you know what? [email protected]$K THAT! recreation areas adjacent to urban development should be multi purpose. it's not for one group, like OLD PEOPLE, to monpolise a huge park by making prohibitive laws about who should go their and what they can actually do. hey, i'm simply talking about riding my bike, and i'd be lucky to see one or two walkers an hour. this is australia, lowest population to land mass on earth, besides antarctica of course. and still they get militant about it. the rangers are like the goodamn SS, they'll try and run you over in a Landcruiser. no wonder so many young people these days are hooked on crack or crystal meth, when they get slammed for pursuing alternative activities besides video games and the like. it's just bullsh!t. these places should be shared by all regardless of how, what, or when.

and i don't think the poster was actually talking about someones front lawn. i interpreted he was talking about the median strip between the footpath and the road, but maybe i'm wrong. i'd kick the sh!t outa some punk for riding on my property. i once saw a guy get bashed for spitting on the footpath outside my friends house.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*oh yeah...*

I've been making a list. Here's page one:


Horses
Hikers
Kids
Old Farts
Short People
Tall People
People in front of me
People behind me
People with loud freehubs
people with quiet freehubs
people with squeaky bikes
people with silent bikes (always sneaking up on me)
Smart People
Ignorant People
Rollerbladers
Republicans
Democrats
Libertarians
People who lurk on MTBR
People who always post on MBTR
Foreigners
Non-Foreigners


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

m0ngy said:


> and i don't think the poster was actually talking about someones front lawn. i interpreted he was talking about the median strip between the footpath and the road, but maybe i'm wrong. i'd kick the sh!t outa some punk for riding on my property. i once saw a guy get bashed for spitting on the footpath outside my friends house.


dude ur the smartest person there is whos replied to this.that was where i was riding not on sum guys f#$king lawn i was riding on the grass between the rode and the sidewalk thankyou!!!


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

All you guys thinking that i actually rode on the guy's lawn that yelled at me and threw a ball at me why dont you look at my original post and read it. It wasnt even the guys lawn i rode on I rode on the patch of grass between the road and sidewalk. Also the guy that was throwing a fit wasnt even his lawn it was somebody elses


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

lidarman said:


> mtbermatt, have you ever called 911 to get a ride home?


LOL! Do we need to start a separate forum for the teenagers? We could call it "no grammar required." Then we can all respond to their complaints with "sonny, when I was your age.......and You weren't even born when I started mt biking." :thumbsup:


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

mtbermatt said:


> dude ur the smartest person there is whos replied to this.that was where i was riding not on sum guys f#$king lawn i was riding on the grass between the rode and the sidewalk thankyou!!!


it seemed fairly apparent that's what you meant.

that list is funny notaknob: "people who _lurk _on mtbr" 

yeah, i guess i know some crazy people. there's a real a drinking culture here, makes 'em a bit aggro. it's certainly nothing to be proud of anyway.


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

haha yeah


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

m0ngy said:


> i HATE walkers! :madman:
> 
> most of the firetrails around here are in national parks, and it's actually illegal to ride on them.


norcal is weird


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

Old white chix- 

Hippie lawnriders-

When my batteries die on my discman-

Thinking about Mike Vick-

Thinking about GMAKI's love for defense attorneys-

Unleashed dog owners in leashed parks-

Angry drivers or passengers that toss debris out windows at me-

When my tunes run out during my ride-

Any serious mechanical issue I cannot handle-


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

mtbermatt said:


> All you guys thinking that i actually rode on the guy's lawn that yelled at me and threw a ball at me why dont you look at my original post and read it. It wasnt even the guys lawn i rode on I rode on the patch of grass between the road and sidewalk. Also the guy that was throwing a fit wasnt even his lawn it was somebody elses


Sorry, but yes you are a moron. That is still part of their property. You have no right to damage another's lawn just because you are too lazy and wanted to short cut it. The neighbor was being neighborly. He may have known that the property owner cared about his lawn and spoke up.

Hmmmmm. Maybe we should look at this a little closer. Maybe you lay your bike down while you do something. Joe comes walking by, and the path it would like to take goes right were your bike is. Of course, Joe's option is to just walk on your wheel/spokes. Your friend, is perhaps watching your bike -- but of course he is not going to be a **** by telling you not to mess up the bike. After all, it wasn't your bike it was your spokes and it even isn't his bike.

Face it. Not only are you a moron, but you are a selfish, myopic punk.


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

Necromancer said:


> Dude, this is not instant messaging! Appropriate use of punctuation will be appreciated. If I saw some random person use my lawn as a trail for their practising their mtb skills, I would be pissed too.


Heck, he can't even spell at a third grade level. Do you really think he will be able to use complicated things like periods, commas, apostrophes, etc.?


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

Why do you think u can call me a selfish punk i didnt damage his long or anything.i rode on the patch for like 2 seconds so just shut up


----------



## mtbermaster (Aug 29, 2007)

dam anthem rider why don't u just cut this dude a little slack instead of calling him a moron and a selfish, myopic punk u idiot 


suck it


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

mtbermatt said:


> All you guys thinking that i actually rode on the guy's lawn that yelled at me and threw a ball at me why dont you look at my original post and read it. It wasnt even the guys lawn i rode on I rode on the patch of grass between the road and sidewalk. Also the guy that was throwing a fit wasnt even his lawn it was somebody elses


I'm still trying to read it....maybe I'll try Babelfish!


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> My solution to this is,... I am geared up head to toe, full facer, all armor, and you have spandex on,..I wont get hurt in a head on, you will. To me that gives me the right away.
> 
> ................We are all on two wheels, show some courtesy.


a) The second line makes the first sooo funny. I give no courtesy, but expect it back. 

b) You're all armored up and bombing down. I'm in spandex and sweating it out on the up. Oh, and I've got my Glock loaded with hollowpoints with me. That gives me the right of way (not "right away"). 

Lighten up, Francis.

No really, lighten up.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

notaknob said:


> I've been making a list. Here's page one:
> 
> 
> Horses
> ...


............and those who post all-inclusive bulleted lists.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

mtbermaster said:


> dam anthem rider why don't u just cut this dude a little slack instead of calling him a moron and a selfish, myopic punk u idiot
> 
> suck it


Hmm, sounds like mtbermatt, almost same handle, same fav trail, same bike.

same person?.........


----------



## thedigitel (Jun 12, 2006)

This post has gotten ridiculous. Can we please end the madness. :eekster:


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

I thought he rode on someone's lawn--where I am, we don't have those trendy little grass strips. So, if you don't want everyone jumping on your case, you could offer more of an explanation as to what you crossed instead of saying that riding across the grass was unavoidable. Well, WHY was it unavoidable?

And as far as the hill issue, if I meet someone coming down where I'm climbing, I move over to the side, but it's a heck of a lot easier to move around the trail when you're descending than when you're climbing--first, you can move aside faster while descending (typically) and I think it's harder finding navigable lines when heading up. But, it's just another opinion floating around the internet, it's bound to piss someone off.


----------



## FaultySanity (May 31, 2007)

Agreed. Foolish idea for a thread.


----------



## HR2007 (Sep 22, 2006)

I hate it when arrogant DHers think they have the right of way when encountering uphill riders. Yield to uphill riders, think about how much harder it is to get started again on a climb especially when you're on a SS. Sure is alot easier to start rolling downhill again. If you DHers cant handle stopping for 30 secs on a descent to let someone already coming up pass, maybe you shouldnt be riding on 2 way trails. Just because you're all armored up and your 40+ lb bike can "plow through XCers" doesnt mean you own the trail.


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

I 'm not pissed at the horses but the asses that ride them... I was going down this trail and hit this beautiful downhill section. In the past I've never had any problems with horses but this one time I was barreling down and going pretty fast and out from know where a guy on a house jumps onto the trail. He gets the horse sideways in the trail and looks at me coming at him. 

Do the math 220 lbs verses 1600 lbs. I lose cause the guy doesn't move so I ditch into a gully beside the trail and flip over my handlebars as my front tire hits a dead tree. He then stares at me for about 5 minutes and never asked if I was alright. then gallops off. I ended up spending a couple of hundred bucks to get my bike back into riding order...


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

wow. I love all the posts about "wen Im bombing dh and theres someone there and I crash". no shite. that's what happens when you're going faster than your skill level.

hey, when you're "bombing" and you're out of control with your bike, *you are an ass*.

stay in control of your bike. then you won't have a problem when someone else is actually using the trail. why are so many of you offended by the idea that you should be able to control your bike?

bb


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

oh, is there a way to keep the 12 year olds out? of course that would mean the original poster...

there should be a requirement to have your age with your posting.

bb


----------



## Berge (Jul 19, 2005)

What pisses me off is those people who don't learn the rules or feel that the rules do not apply to them. If you are on a public use trail it is your responsibility to learn/know the rules and to follow them. They do apply to YOU as well as everyone else. 

If you can't play nice then you should stay home.


----------



## MickAv8r (Jun 29, 2007)

davis said:


> b) You're all armored up and bombing down. I'm in spandex and sweating it out on the up. Oh, and I've got my Glock loaded with hollowpoints with me. That gives me the right of way (not "right away").
> 
> Lighten up, Francis.


LOL thanks for the chuckle. Some of us are still trying to figure out how to properly carry our M4's in addition to the pistols on rides. 

My main issue is idiots with dogs. Especially someone's little glorified rat who's just too precious to be on a mean old leash. Listen lady I love animals but if your crappy little wanna-be dog is making a bee-line towards my front tire - guess who's gonna lose?

Additionally, a leash is meant to be a method of control. Your little Fluffy is not under your control at the end of a 30 foot leash, crisscrossing the trail 20 times with your head firmly embedded in your 3rd point of contact.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

m0ngy said:


> i'm surprised about all the geeks saying, "don't ride on walking trails." you know what? [email protected]$K THAT!


No wonder Mtn Bikers in general have a bad name - it's because of people like you! 
Some will never get it. You really are an Assie.


----------



## AggieXCRacer (Oct 10, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> Hmm, sounds like mtbermatt, almost same handle, same fav trail, same bike.
> 
> same person?.........


his first post, too. account created this same month. no doubt...mtbermaster = mtbermatt reincarnated.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

This thread confirms my already long standing hypothesis that there sure are a lot of douche bags that ride bikes.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

I hate the fact that it appears the good tax money I pay in to support public school systems is doing no good whatsoever. The Miss Teen pageant just proved that: 




I expect if I could have half of it back, I could buy myself a nice new bike each season, and today's teens that tend to post on internet-based forums would still have no clue about grammar and punctuation. I'm not talking about perfect sentence structure and typos, just something approximating "readable". Heck use Firefox and it has a spell checker built in - it's helping me write this post right now - anything underlined in red - right click and it gives you the correct spelling.


----------



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

I hate when riding buds bail out last minute on me.


----------



## mb_ (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't get the large group that stops to have a chat right in the middle of the trail, and then waits to move until you almost come to a stop beside them. Or the dude that stops in the MIDDLE of the trail to readjust his seat bag. Do these people change flat car tires in the middle of the road too?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

davis said:


> a) The second line makes the first sooo funny. I give no courtesy, but expect it back.
> 
> b) You're all armored up and bombing down. I'm in spandex and sweating it out on the up. Oh, and I've got my Glock loaded with hollowpoints with me. That gives me the right of way (not "right away").
> 
> ...


I was using myself as an example too. But it is the same ol' battle between downhillers and xc-ers. One will never be in the right, as long as there are people that take themselves too seriously on their bikes.

At what point do you give in? I always give in on the way up, it never happens for me on the way down though.

As for the Glock, too plastic for my taste. I perfer my Smith 3913TW. A nice small tactical 9mm, with a beaming light on the rail. Gives em' the deer in headlight look.....


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> ............and those who post all-inclusive bulleted lists.


And those who don't....


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

HR2007 said:


> I hate it when arrogant DHers think they have the right of way when encountering uphill riders. Yield to uphill riders, think about how much harder it is to get started again on a climb especially when you're on a SS. Sure is alot easier to start rolling downhill again. If you DHers cant handle stopping for 30 secs on a descent to let someone already coming up pass, maybe you shouldnt be riding on 2 way trails. Just because you're all armored up and your 40+ lb bike can "plow through XCers" doesnt mean you own the trail.


I'll fess up here....

I do not own anything, especially not the trail. But I love to own XC-ers on the way down. 

*** This is just a joke***


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Huh?*



bongo_x said:


> wow. I love all the posts about "wen Im bombing dh and theres someone there and I crash". no shite. that's what happens when you're going faster than your skill level.
> 
> hey, when you're "bombing" and you're out of control with your bike, *you are an ass*.
> 
> ...


What the hell does a horse jumping out in the middle of your DH run have to do with your skill level? Who can forsee that? I guess if your "skilled" enough it also includes psychic abilities? C'mon......

The same would go for you when you are "climbing in your spandex" and tree falls in the trail. Guess you should have saw that comming right, ... I mean if your "skilled" enough...


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

i tend to be nice to others on the trails...if there going faster than i am, i pull over and let them pass, i actually SLOW DOWN and look before i cross areas where trails intersect, etc.....and usually people are nice in return...so ive never been in situations when i was pissed off at anyone on the trail...

although i have been pissed off by something on a trail....bugs....those tiny little flies that converge right dead center and about face level on fast sections of trails...and you usually dont see em until you run into them and get them in your eyes, nose, mouth, and even your ears...ive almost lost control going through those bugs...you cant see and your doing about 15-20mph on a foot wide trail with a steep hill on both sides of you and not knowing if there is anyone behind you that you would cause to crash if you stopped...


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

Sometimes I piss off my bike.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> But I love to own XC-ers on the way down.


Cool! Because I love to own DH'rs on the way UP!!!!!

*** This too is a joke ***


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

i hate it when all my hard work is knocked down by a couple of gay little kids who cant do the big stuff i build up, my friends and i spend countless hours over the summer and our weekends trucking dirt back and forth from wherever we can get it to build a decent little ten foot gap jump, the next day we come back psyched as all hell to be able to finally ride it, and we see that is HALF of what it was when we started it !!!! the landing was knocked down and the takeoff was kicked down,to half its size!! so we spend about four hours fixing it, only to have a park ranger tell us what we are doing is illegal because it damages the trail? ITS FUKIN DIRT ON A DIRT PATH!!!!!!!!!!!!! (yeah im going overboard here thats how much it pisses me off) then they MAKE us take down our own jump, im telling you its almost not worth the effort of trying to make stuff here anymore!!! and all of the trails i learned how to ride on are taken up by runners/ hikers who are ignorant and drop all of their trash on the trails. at least when i run i just run and dont take anything with me to litter the trails, and if there is a biker HE or SHE gets the damned right of way, if a runner stops and loses momentum they can pick it right back up again, a rider? wayyy harder when you build a flow up. its a pain in the ass to ride here which is why i huck it the 2 hours to diablo freeride park and pay outa my ass for a season pass so i can use it. 


so anyway, sorry for that mind numbingly long arduous statement.... i basically just hate hippocrits in the biking world. soo yeah.

RIDE ON AND STICK IT TO THE MAN 


woohoooooooo


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Doesnt really make me mad, but something that some would find aggrivating, that I get a good chuckle out of is this:

Imagine you are riding and come up on a jogger, slower cyclist, hiker, skipping grandma, whatever. Said person is listenting to their iPod and in a whole nother world. You ride up behind them and give a friendly "hey Im coming up behind you" and get no response. You try again still to no avail. Then you get stuck riding behind them slowly, waiting for a safe spot to pass. All of a sudden for some unknown reason they happen to look behind them and notice you. They move to the side to let you pass and say something along the lines of "hey you shoulda said something to me I woulda moved."


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> What the hell does a horse jumping out in the middle of your DH run have to do with your skill level? Who can forsee that? I guess if your "skilled" enough it also includes psychic abilities? C'mon........


I really didn't want to get into this debate, and I certainly don't want to take sides, but...

Wether you are going up, or going down, I'd say it's pretty easy to predict that if you are "going" at bombing speed within jumping distance of a horse, that the horse is indeed going to jump. Horses spook easily, and that is fairly easy to predict. Has nothing to do with skill.

For me, I don't have any love for horses, nor for most of the people on them, but if I see a horse on a narrow trail, I'm going to respect the life of the person on it (much less my own) and try not to spook the horse. Then again, if I had shin guards on, maybe I'd be a little more daring


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

jorgemonkey said:


> Hmm, sounds like mtbermatt, almost same handle, same fav trail, same bike.
> 
> same person?.........


Same posting style as well. One would have thought he would have at least tried to use full words, sentences, punctuation, heck - even fix the [shift] key on his keyboard.

I would point out to him that the riding over the lawn does create damage, especially if it happens frequently (the neighborhood could have a lot of inconsiderate slobs going through it and the neighbors are looking out for each other to stop it). Of course, based on his last post, I would probably get really upset if someone rode their bike over my "long" too. 

Anyway, enough of him.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

maverick69693 said:


> ...park ranger tell us what we are doing is illegal...


WOW, yet another dipstick. They are everywhere!

What part of "This isn't your property" don't you understand????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*We have that already*



EJP said:


> LOL! Do we need to start a separate forum for the teenagers? We could call it "no grammar required." Then we can all respond to their complaints with "sonny, when I was your age.......and You weren't even born when I started mt biking." :thumbsup:


It's called the Downhill board. Two if you count All Mountain.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> I'm bombing the hill and you are climbing. I meet you at a point where frankly, you can continue your climb by just moving off the middle of the trail a little bit (that will always be less dangerous than trying to do the same at 30mph headed the other way) - then do that, even if you don't have to - you'll be surprised how a small act of generosity towards other people can make YOU feel good.


I yeilded the trail while climbing 12 times while ascending and 4 times while descending and had absolutely no one yeild to me last Sunday on my 1.5 hour ride at St. Eds last weekend. Totally freaking annoying, the good feeling of being nice changed into the feeling of being treated like a doormat by asshats. But I wouldn't have made a different choice if I could go back.

What's interesting is that everyone didn't yield, from the kids on cheap hardtails to the middle age guys on Ellsworths.

Rode there yesterday and had a lot more fun. Crowds suck.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Doesnt really make me mad, but something that some would find aggrivating, that I get a good chuckle out of is this:
> 
> Imagine you are riding and come up on a jogger, slower cyclist, hiker, skipping grandma, whatever. Said person is listenting to their iPod and in a whole nother world. You ride up behind them and give a friendly "hey Im coming up behind you" and get no response. You try again still to no avail. Then you get stuck riding behind them slowly, waiting for a safe spot to pass. All of a sudden for some unknown reason they happen to look behind them and notice you. They move to the side to let you pass and say something along the lines of "hey you shoulda said something to me I woulda moved."


Yeah, been there, done that. Riding along solo up a narrow trail and I see a slower trail user with big old headphones...not just the ear buds but full-on 1970's disco rollerskate style headphones. Conversation goes like, "good morning! GOOD MORNING! GOOD MORNING, GOD DAMMIT! HEY B--CH I'M TRYING TO RIDE BEHIND YOU COULD YOU PLEASE MOVE OUT OF THE GODDAMN WAY???!!!" As the trail gets wider and I can finally pass, she jumps, never having heard anything I screamed over the previous 90 seconds, pulls off her headphones and *****es me out about she has the right of way...

That and people who write in text language when they have the benefit of a full keyboard in front of them.


----------



## santa_cruzer (Mar 22, 2005)

runners, bikers, hikers who wear earphones on the trail. 

Of course I startled you when i passed you on the left, all you can hear is that dang MP3 player despite my repeated request to pass you for the last two minutes.

other than that , not much


----------



## spyder56 (Nov 26, 2006)

santa_cruzer said:


> runners, bikers, hikers who wear earphones on the trail.
> 
> Of course I startled you when i passed you on the left, all you can hear is that dang MP3 player despite my repeated request to pass you for the last two minutes.
> 
> other than that , not much


X2 on that . 
Had a dude yell at me for freaking him out as I finally ( after 5mins of calling out to him) gave up and went around him . It was a fellow MTB-er . I startled him so badly he almost crashed right off the trail . He had his ipod so loud , that I could hear it 20-ft behind him . 
:madmax:


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

fishbum said:


> WOW, yet another dipstick. They are everywhere!
> 
> What part of "This isn't your property" don't you understand????!!!!!!!!!


WHAT PART OF THIS IS MY FUKIN LAND I PAY GOOD MONEY FOR YOU TO KEEP YOUR JOB MR PARK RANGER, no signs were up stating we could not build stunts off the side of the trail not obstructing the trail at all, and we did not bring anything such as lumber into the trail systems, we used only what we found and if so we CLEANED THE TRAILS to make them more friendly to us and we used the logs that we found and dragged to make our jump. honestly, they allow horseback riders on the trails who's horses **** all over the place making the area smell bad, plus no one else had qualms, and we were in the process of getting permission to build stunts, this "park ranger" wouldnt listen to us when we said it saying IT WILL NEVER GO THROUGH well, now i can build all i like ( i found this out today after being reminded how much it pissed me off) so id appreciate it if you didnt call me a dipstick, because by doing so, you just make me wonder whether or not you are a true biker, you might be a xcer, which i have nothing against, but i love the big stuff, unfortunatly the big stuff near me is maybe a four to five foot drop that i do on a hardtail/rigid when im feeling bored. so next time you go blowing your horn calling others dipsticks and unintelligent first try to see it from our point of view,

oh heres a wonderful example that may just pertain to this discussion, if we were all to abide by the laws, in some states you couldnt take a shower today, the laws may have been passed a while ago, but no one has reformed them in any way so if i were a cop and truly wanted i could arrest you in those said states, also in some states it is illegal to hang your cothes outside. another great law we all break all the time is the speed limit, you want to argue the ethics of it go ahead and ask me for my phone number id love to stop working on my essay on modern us politics to have an argument. but please, dont call me a dipstick when you yourself break the law EVERY SINGLE TIME YOU DRIVE!!!!!! and dont tell me you dont becuase i know as well as everyone else does, that that is bullsh!t

have a nice day


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Really ugly thread.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

What pisses me off is human nature.I wish i wasnt one because its embarrassing.No wonder this world is so f....d up.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

...sry to rain on your parade.... BUT!!!!! how would you bike????? :skep:  

i guess in reality you do have a point tho. human nature sucks, but its what we have all made it to be , just do me a favor and dont cut ur wrists to escape it all.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

for your information mister "fishbum" many pro downhill racers can make it up a hill just as fast or if not faster than many "xc'ers" but hey look at this part as well, THEY CAN OWN YOU ON THE DOWNHILL AS WELL!! i dont think of biking as being good at going DOWN a hill or just going UP the hill, i think of it as being able to do both just as well, which is where both of you are (i dont want to say wrong because its your opinion) flawed in logic, :madman: i can ride up a hill just as well as ride down one, and so can many of my friends. :thumbsup: 

my logic behind riding is, "you ride up to ride an even better downhill." or you take a lift, same concept


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

maverick69693 said:


> ...[loud sound of gas escaping ]...


Yes, you should call me Mister.

Yawn.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

What,like i am responsible for all the **** that goes on in this world and just by reading all the responses to this thread it gives a pretty good indication as to why.Petty stupid arguements about lame crap.Do something usefull in your life and ride your bike for yourself.People should try and respect others,we all got to live on the same planet.People are just plain selfish. Qoute....Its what we have made it to be.Well HAVE YOU???


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

maverick69693 said:


> WHAT PART OF THIS IS MY FUKIN LAND I PAY GOOD MONEY FOR YOU TO KEEP YOUR JOB MR PARK RANGER,


There's probably no signs that say you can't hang out with your wang out, but you'll sure as hell get a ticket for that too. The main point of why you can't is because of accidents from others that may result in your modification of the trails. While you are ranting about the injustices you face do a little research on risk Management in parks and recreation. Until you find the answer to that, you can continue to live in ignorance and feel like you are a victim.

Things like this don't piss me off, they actually make me laugh at other victim's ignorance:skep: It's sure a good thing that school is starting up soon, I just wonder if this guy is in AM or PM sessions.:thumbsup:


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

I really wish mountain biking were less popular. I always tell people it sucks, don't even try it.

I can't wait for another get-rad-go-big-mountain-dew activity to take all those people away.

mountain biking really does suck. you know what's way more rad? skate boarding. yeah, skate boarding. seriously. skydiving is pretty rad too. road biking? that's the shiznit.

bb


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

maverick69693 said:


> WHAT PART OF THIS IS MY FUKIN LAND I PAY GOOD MONEY FOR YOU TO KEEP YOUR JOB MR PARK RANGER,
> have a nice day


Well gee, I guess that means that if you do something responsible and work with the Ranger's office to get an area designated in which you could build your stunts instead of just doing what you want anywhere you want, then anyone else who pays taxes can come by and tear it apart. Hey, they pay good money for Mr. Ranger to keep his job so he better not make them angry by allowing you to build a trail when they want a smooth, flat path in that same spot.

Hmmm. And I guess that cop shouldn't arrest me, nor that judge sentence me. After all, I pay good money for their salaries.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

wow, seems people like to take stabs at my intelligence, whatever, no im not ignorant, i have realized that that is the case, which is why i have petitioned the local government to allow us to build said stunts in certain areas, while warning signs are put up, i mean cmon, theres only so much a sixteen year old can do when no one respects you, and .... there are signs saying that you cant stand there with your wang out, they are in the lawbooks, as far as i could see no where in the counties laws did it say i could not build this jump, it says i cant bring in man made equipment, i didnt, i used what i had at hand, its all natural  now as much as i would love to sit here and continue posting i have an essay to write, yeah school started, and LUCKY ME im in both am and pm !!!!! :thumbsup: arent you proud?



( i want to ride big and i do what it takes to do so, this is not private land, it is public, it says citizens of ridgefield may use it to their advantage, and thats exactly what im doing)

and since i dont feel like responding to another seperate post, mr, fishbum. yes as a young man i feel obligated to give you your falsified sense of seniority.


i hope everything goes well for everyone, and dont get me wrong i understand where all of your arguments are coming from and as doubtful as it may be i respect all of your statements ( well, except those that mock my intelligence.)


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

Hunters

Not all of them. Just the ones whom I run into carrying a shot gun in one hand and a six pack string in the other hand. Usually there are only one or two beers left in the six pack. So as I pass them on the trial they always ask “seen any deer”. And I politely say “I haven’t seen any today”.

Now here is what I am actually thinking and want to say.

Where are the other 4 to 5 empty cans a-hole?? Did you toss them into the forest??? Why would I tell you where Bambi is (they would shoot a fawn if they had the chance)??? I would really like to get off this bike and beat you to a pulp but you are carrying a loaded 12 gage full of buck shot.


So instead I ride on home and say “good hunting”. Then I go home and I sit on my deck, wait for sunset and listen to the Cuba revolution. Every retarded hunter who hasn’t shot something by the end of the day feels the need to shot every sign, tree, or chipmunk they encounter on their trek out of the woods.

Please if you are a reasonable hunter like myself, do not take offense to this.


----------



## pHUCKiN PHiL (Jul 17, 2007)

smart asses piss me off
I was riding a trail with my brother yesterday, who smokes cigarettes and hasn't ridden a bike in god knows when. he got super tired early in the climb and we decided to walk for a bit. some runner passed us and said "your walking already, you got a long way, good luck" not so bad, then he passes us coming back down the trail, we were still walking and he said "do you guys know where your going, the trail goes like 2 miles up that way" I said, "yeah I know where were going, im taking my brother on a ride and he doesn't ride much" he said "you know it's gonna get dark soon" I said, "no **** man we'll be just fine". This may not sound too bad, but man the tone he said it in just pissed me off. it's cool to ask if we know where were going, but don't be a jackass, I was thinking too myself, man I could manual down this whole trail and road gap the parking lot at the end, but my bro can't so stfu.


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

maverick69693 said:


> wow, seems people like to take stabs at my intelligence, whatever, no im not ignorant,... i mean cmon, theres only so much a sixteen year old can do when no one respects you


you write like you're ignorant. people can only judge you based on what you present to them. you can't act like an ass and then say "why doesn't anyone respect me, and see the real me?". no one cares about the "real" you. they only care about how you act.

I'm sure you're a great kid, but if you quack like a duck...

why can't we have a board with an age limit?

bb


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

BadHabit said:


> Really ugly thread.


lol, i agree. i kinda feel bad about it now...


----------



## Rm80Co (Apr 4, 2006)

what really gets me PO'd is when some 6th grader gives someone flack about owning the land, as if anybody but Mommy and Daddy in the family actually pays taxes.

Oh, is it just me, or are their a whole lotta posters with Aug 2007 join dates in this thread? I get the impression Ms. Smith's 6th grade _Intraweb and Society_ class just assigned homework of joining an intraweb forum. (Or, there's a troll here with way too much time on his/her hands - just stay logged into one account, please. And, as lame as I think it is, can't you be banned on this site for having multiple logins?)


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

TheDude said:


> Sometimes I piss off my bike.


But don't you hate when it's windy and you piss on your bike? I hate that.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

bongo_x said:


> why can't we have a board with an age limit?
> 
> bb


because thats ignorance?

and since when is writing succinctly evidence of being arrogant? i like the english language for what it is and how it can be used.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

fishbum said:


> Cool! Because I love to own DH'rs on the way UP!!!!!
> 
> *** This too is a joke ***


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

ehh in defense to my recent account creation date, it was merely because my previous account was banned for some odd reason, if i remember correctly it was because someone pissed me off and i chucked a ton of derogatory terms their way.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok in all honesty all bs aside and all harsh words aside, the one thing that pisses me off while riding my bike, is people that say biking (no matter what type of riding) is a gay sport.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

fishbum said:


> No wonder Mtn Bikers in general have a bad name - it's because of people like you! Some will never get it. You really are an Assie.


lol, go f%&k yourself buddy. this ain't the good 'ol US of A _dude_. the trails to which i refer have maybe one or two peds on them at any one time, max. so please, don't bother to include your uninformed opinions, for i fear they'll go quite unappreciated.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

good night everyone 

love to live live to love love to ride


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Sometimes, sometimes not.


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

bongo_x said:


> you write like you're ignorant. people can only judge you based on what you present to them.


I like the irony of a post ranting about someone's poor writing style while fogetting to even use uppercase at the beginning of their sentences... :thumbsup:


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Doesnt really make me mad, but something that some would find aggrivating, that I get a good chuckle out of is this:
> 
> Imagine you are riding and come up on a jogger, slower cyclist, hiker, skipping grandma, whatever. Said person is listenting to their iPod and in a whole nother world. You ride up behind them and give a friendly "hey Im coming up behind you" and get no response. You try again still to no avail. Then you get stuck riding behind them slowly, waiting for a safe spot to pass. All of a sudden for some unknown reason they happen to look behind them and notice you. They move to the side to let you pass and say something along the lines of "hey you shoulda said something to me I woulda moved."


My gripe is when someone on a bike comes up behind me, whether I am riding or walking the dog or hiking, and then says NOTHING. They just follow along behind. I mean, how tough is it to say "hey, it is ok if I come by?" Assuming they know how to talk, of course. Instead they act like the mere sound of their tires should cause me to leap out of their way... so usually I act like I don't hear them  
And I never hike or bike with an iPod.


----------



## djphaneuf (May 7, 2007)

Nice, finally a thread where everyone can argue about their petty differences that have already been flogged to death on previous forums. I skipped to the end but assume it included: grammar, right of way issues, rider etiquette, uphill vs downhill, downhill vs XC, guns, helmet versus no helmet, a few pit bull comments thrown in to top it off.

If we can just keep all the people who want to argue trapped in this thread!


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

Sisco_28601 said:


> I like the irony of a post ranting about someone's poor writing style while fogetting to even use uppercase at the beginning of their sentences... :thumbsup:


I think you misspelled a word...might be missing a comma in there as well...just thought you should know.


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

he got it just about right...


----------



## rlevine (Jul 22, 2007)

> Nice, finally a thread where everyone can argue about their petty differences that have already been flogged to death on previous forums. I skipped to the end but assume it included: grammar, right of way issues, rider etiquette, uphill vs downhill, downhill vs XC, guns, helmet versus no helmet, a few pit bull comments thrown in to top it off.
> 
> If we can just keep all the people who want to argue trapped in this thread!


:lol:
I, unfortunately, did _not_ skip to the end. But you sir have made it all worth it.

As my contribution:
I haven't encountered much to piss me off on the trails. I see a lot of sh!t thrown away in the woods and that pisses me off. :nono: Please don't leave your trash in the woods. If you took the trouble to bring your bag of Wawa sandwiches and Red Bulls all the way out to the BMX pit, how difficult is it to stuff the empties in your pack and take it back out?
As far as yielding is concerned, as a relatively new rider I always yield to oncoming traffic, uphill or downhill. I would say at least 60% of the time, the person(s) I am yielding to offers to yield instead. A very pleasant feeling...

rando


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Dragoneyes said:


> I 'm not pissed at the horses but the asses that ride them... I was going down this trail and hit this beautiful downhill section. In the past I've never had any problems with horses but this one time I was barreling down and going pretty fast and out from know where a guy on a house jumps onto the trail. He gets the horse sideways in the trail and looks at me coming at him.
> 
> Do the math 220 lbs verses 1600 lbs. I lose cause the guy doesn't move so I ditch into a gully beside the trail and flip over my handlebars as my front tire hits a dead tree. He then stares at me for about 5 minutes and never asked if I was alright. then gallops off. I ended up spending a couple of hundred bucks to get my bike back into riding order...


I guess I didn't explain it well enough cause some people didn't understand. This trail is used by bikes & horses alike. I have seen horses ON the trail and have tried to respect them and not scare them but in this incident the jerk that was riding the horse was not on trail. 
This guy apparently lives close to the trail and from what I was told he has done it before cause he doesn't like bikers on HIS trail. Unfortunately, it is a state game area so it is hard to police. 
And to the guy that said that I couldn't control my bike, I'd love to see how you would react in that situation. Less than 50 ft away...


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

Rez said:


> Hunters
> 
> Not all of them. Just the ones whom I run into carrying a shot gun in one hand and a six pack string in the other hand. Usually there are only one or two beers left in the six pack. So as I pass them on the trial they always ask "seen any deer". And I politely say "I haven't seen any today".
> 
> ...


as a hunter myself, a bowhunter at that if i ever ran into a gun hunter with a 6 pack with missing beers fish and game would be getting a call and the hunter a royal @$$ beating and hogtied till fish and game arrived, idiots like that are the reason people get shot by hunters, they hear a hustle in the bushes, BANG and a hiker, of mtn biker had a bullet in them, they are the reason hunting may 1 day be banned and are doing nothing to help the image of hunting.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Dumb hiker who responded "not mike" when I screamed bike pissed me up ...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

BikinAggie said:


> When I'm trying to clean a difficult uphill and some jackass going downhill doesn't yield even though I have the right of way. I've had this happen once and I was fuming for a bit but then I just got back to being glad I was on a bike.


OOOOOhhhh. Don't go there again.

Hey, aren't Aggies from Stillwater?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

EJP said:


> LOL! Then we can all respond to their complaints with "sonny, when I was your age.......and You weren't even born when I started mt biking." :thumbsup:


 I've thought that same thing sooooo many times here lately @ MTBR.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

m0ngy said:


> i HATE walkers! :madman:
> 
> most of the firetrails around here are in national parks, and it's actually illegal to ride on them. you gotta be on the lookout for ranger danger, but you really think i give a f$%k? i mean, wtf isn't illegal these days? you can't even smoke weed at the pub anymore... what's the world coming too! anyway, cause it's actually against the law (ooowww, scary) to ride in places like Cleland, some walkers yell stuff like, "you know you're not supposed to be riding here!" while you blast past, and sometimes over them. do _they _live a couple hundred metres from the trailhead like _me_?? no, of course not. it's *my *bloody property rates that pay for these trails! baby boomer scumf%&ks are especially prone to doing this. hypocrtical hippy throwback pieces of sh!t think they own the whole goddamn planet! weren't we supposed to start making _Soilent Green _ out of 'em in 2010? like, wasn't that when it was set? just planting seeds...
> 
> here are some pics of the "walking" trails they expect exclusive use of:


:band: Can we hear it for another "fantastic representitave" of our sport, striving to put forth a good image?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> At what point do you give in? I always give in on the way up, it never happens for me on the way down though.


That's because you've got it backwards. I give in on the way up, too....when there's not room for both of us. 
I *never *expect an uphill rider to yield to me, whether I have my FF and pads on or not. I give hikers that courteousy when I'm going up OR down. We have to share the trails, there are long established precedents, and your type of undiplomatic policy is self defeating and reflects badly on all of us that give a $hit about those besides ourselves.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

bmateo said:


> Then again, if I had shin guards on, maybe I'd be a little more daring


Come on, some of us old, courteous pharts wear armor on the way down, too.


----------



## Rm80Co (Apr 4, 2006)

Dragoneyes said:


> ...
> This guy apparently lives close to the trail and from what I was told he has done it before cause he doesn't like bikers on HIS trail. Unfortunately, it is a *state game area* so it is hard to police.
> And to the guy that said that I couldn't control my bike, I'd love to see how you would react in that situation. Less than 50 ft away...


[*bolding mine*]

Just ride there with your 30-06 during hunting season. City hunters are shooting anything with 4 hoofs all the time...just explain that you _thought_ it was a deer...game, set, match.


----------



## slowandlow (Jun 6, 2004)

This thread proves that MTB'ing has turned into an egotistical, hey look at me, hey look at the money I spent sport. What ever happened to just riding because it's fun and share the trail with EVERYONE.
As crowded as the trails are these days bombing or cleaning uninterrupted is a thing of the past. Get over it. Try leaving your ego in the parking lot and be nice for a change.


And for those of you who like to inflate your ego by insulting others,
I am old, fat and slow and YOU will pass me going up or down and I do have to dismount on the technical stuff, but I still have every right to be on the trail as you do.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

...And someday THEY will all be old, fat, and slow. 

Perhaps they might even appreciate and respect all the work us old pharts put into being good ambassadors to the sport so many years before them.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

maverick69693 said:


> WHAT PART OF THIS IS MY FUKIN LAND I PAY GOOD MONEY FOR YOU TO KEEP YOUR JOB MR PARK RANGER, no signs were up stating we could not build stunts off the side of the trail not obstructing the trail at all,


Why would there be signs up saying *NO STUNTS TO BE BUILT*? It's pretty much assumed that you cannot go into parklands and start hacking up the place.

I hear you on the taxpayer thing and horse rant...I'm right with you, but you can't start building or altering the parkland feeling like it's a justifiable action. You need permission.


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

LIFECYCLE said:


> What,like i am responsible for all the **** that goes on in this world and just by reading all the responses to this thread it gives a pretty good indication as to why.Petty stupid arguements about lame crap.Do something usefull in your life and ride your bike for yourself.People should try and respect others,we all got to live on the same planet.People are just plain selfish. Qoute....Its what we have made it to be.Well HAVE YOU???


 *Huh? Light up another one*....


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

fishbum said:


> What pisses me off is people that ride on trails for walkers, and that don't give a shart that it's closed to bikes.
> 
> What pisses me off are poeple that ride on private property or cross peoples lawns without permission, or make stunts on private property without permission.
> 
> ...


What pisses me off is when people can't control their dog while it is on it's leash then complain because my dog, which hasn't left my heel or even given a sideways glance at the crazy dog ripping it's leash out it's owners hands, isn't on a leash.

That's a ******** rule, it should be all dogs must be under control.

My dog is better behaved off a leash then many dogs on a leash.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Not all dogs and owners are a problem. 

The issue is that if the rule is 'dogs must be under control' then that leaves interpretation open to the dog owner regarding what the level of control is, and some people THINK they have their dogs under control... But they don't.

Regardless, if the rule is 'all dogs must be on leashes' then you should put your dog on a leash or leave your dog at home.

I actually have two dogs, both great well-trained Labs. When I ride, they stay home. I don't want to have to think about them during the ride and I don't want them to get in the way of other riders in the group.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

What pissed me off is pot smoking, rabid, moose chasing, squirrel killing, gun totin, big grin on their faces, gang bangin, pitbulls


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

EJP said:


> LOL! Do we need to start a separate forum for the teenagers? We could call it "no grammar required." Then we can all respond to their complaints with "sonny, when I was your age.......and You weren't even born when I started mt biking." :thumbsup:


I totally agree!! And I'm a teenager but apparently I'm not the norm...

I'm an XC rider which apparently isn't 'hip' nowadays 
Seriously, the youth categories in XC races around here have a whopping 5-10 participants.

And enough with the stupid text-messaging talk, does it really take much more time to type 'something' instead of 'sumthing' ???

The thing that annoys me the most while riding is when I witness a fellow rider being totally ignorant on the trail to hikers. It's people that don't ring a bell, don't yell 'On your left', and just blow by hikers that give bikers a bad name. We should be able to share the trails. Who cares if you have to slow down on your favorite section of trail because there are hikers, or a fellow rider climbing. I think if every rider could learn to be more courteous, the whole trail rights movement would get alot more support from non-bikers.


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

m0ngy said:


> lol, go f%&k yourself buddy. this ain't the good 'ol US of A _dude_. the trails to which i refer have maybe one or two peds on them at any one time, max. so please, don't bother to include your uninformed opinions, for i fear they'll go quite unappreciated.


Who cares how many people are on the trail, rules are rules.
There are dumb laws, I agree, but that doesn't mean we can disobey them. The public remembers the person who was riding on a trail that he wasn't supposed to, blowing by hikers, alot more than they remember the polite guy on a multi-use trail that yells 'on your left' before passing, and slows down so as not to spook the person.

There's a local road around here that has barely any traffic..yet there's still a speed limit. Does that mean I go 150 down the road? Does that mean I complain about laws? No, it means it's a rule, and whether you like it or not, that's part of life.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

haters...if anything piss's me off it's haters that think they're above the law and everyone else.


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

By the same logic, proffesional XC racers can own DHers on the uphills, and still beat them on the Downhills..


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

Acme54321 said:


> People who ride slow in the middle of the trail and refuse to move over to let others pass drive me nuts. If someone comes up behind you move over and let them by! It's just rude.


I always read this stuff on here about people in the way, right of way, hikers, etc.

95% of the time I can ride all day and never see another soul in the woods.

I guess I should count my blessings, lol


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Too much people pissed up piss me up ...


----------

